# Chris Squire of Yes



## retep (Mar 19, 2013)

Chris Squire, co-founder of the legendary prog rock band Yes and one of the greatest rock bassist of all time, had DP/DR for a few months before he made it big in Yes.

"Squire was fond of using LSD in the 1960s until a 1967 incident where he had a bad acid trip. He recalled that "it was the last time I ever took it, having ended up in hospital in Fulham for a couple of days not knowing who I was, or what I was, or who anybody else was." During his recovery he spent months inside his girlfriend's apartment, afraid to leave.." ((I pulled this off of wikipedia) Here is a link to the article the wiki-post is based on which is a bit more in-depth about that experience- https://www.teamrock.com/features/2014-08-13/big-generator)

I'm sure his description fits what many of us have experienced and the fact that he fully recovered and lived a very fulfilling life should give anyone hope!


----------



## retep (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks. It feels pretty good when you read that someone has had a somewhat similar experience and made it out better than OK.


----------

